# Teacher-Flat Rate Expenses Claim



## brokebetty (4 Aug 2008)

I've recently found out from a colleague that I'm entitled to claim flat rate expenses for clothing as far as I understand it of €518, as a part time teacher on full hours. Does anyone know if I can still claim if for the last academic year given that the 2008-2009 academic year doesn't start for a few weeks yet? I'd love to go shopping 
I've registered with reach services and am awaiting a PIN also.


----------



## miselemeas (4 Aug 2008)

You may find this site useful as it relates specifically to posts in education -
[broken link removed]


----------



## advisor (4 Aug 2008)

You can make a claim back as far as 2004 for whatever years you were a teacher.  Please note relief is granted at the rate of tax you paid, so you wouldn't get a refund of 518.00.  It would be 518 @ 20%/41%.


----------



## allthedoyles (5 Aug 2008)

Claim back 4 years , but dont forget to also claim other odds and ends like medical expenses , service charges , home improvements , or rent relief if you are not householder


----------

